

Looking for beta testers for my side-project (push notification as a service) - kidmar
https://www.relayable.io/

======
gmanis
Looks interesting and easy to use. Will give it a try tonight.

~~~
kidmar
yes it is, the ios beta is constantly inviting testers using apple's
testflight, just use this form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1VAyfrfTNWPEBrnCaJSwYYeNcuHs...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1VAyfrfTNWPEBrnCaJSwYYeNcuHsegMhccGSxzaUfTeI/viewform)
to submit your mail address, you'll get an invite asap.

